# Congratulations katie! 3000 posts!



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2009)

Woo Katie!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations Twin!!!! yayyyyy heres to the next 3000 !!


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks  that's very colourful  Cheers twin! xx

(What did you use to make the graphic Northe? freehand?)

WOO!


----------



## bev (Sep 22, 2009)

Well done Katie - you and twin did a great job helping and supporting Patricia the other weekend!Bev x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2009)

katie said:


> Thanks  that's very colourful  Cheers twin! xx
> 
> (What did you use to make the graphic Northe? freehand?)
> 
> WOO!



It's oil on canvas katie, then I photographed it, got the film developed and scanned it in to my computer - took me weeks!

I have a graphics package called Print Artist, by Sierra - but unfortunately, design isn't one of my strong points!


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

bev said:


> Well done Katie - you and twin did a great job helping and supporting Patricia the other weekend!Bev x



thanks bev! x



Northerner said:


> It's oil on canvas katie, then I photographed it, got the film developed and scanned it in to my computer - took me weeks!
> 
> I have a graphics package called Print Artist, by Sierra - but unfortunately, design isn't one of my strong points!



an oil painting, for me??  THANKS!!   In fact it looks like an oil painting I did for GCSE art lol:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glad to hear you use good old film like I do


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2009)

well done katie congrats


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well done katie congrats



thanks steff 

im starting to think the painting looks nothing like the graphic... oh well.


----------



## am64 (Sep 22, 2009)

lovely painting ive just saved it my picture file !! well done on 3000 posts


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> lovely painting ive just saved it my picture file !! well done on 3000 posts



hehe think we recently took that to the tip 
thanks!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2009)

Woop woo woo woop 


Woo Woo is the name of a cocktail isn't it?

Anyway congrats girl, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 23, 2009)

well done at so many posts....


----------



## tracey w (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on you posts, this is the only time a huge number is good!!


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Woop woo woo woop
> 
> 
> Woo Woo is the name of a cocktail isn't it?
> ...





Caroline said:


> well done at so many posts....





tracey w said:


> Congrats on you posts, this is the only time a huge number is good!!



thank you 

Yes rossi, it is a cocktail consisting of cranberry juice, vodka and... that stuff... archers?! something like that. I used to drink alot of that at uni


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2009)

katie said:


> thank you
> 
> Yes rossi, it is a cocktail consisting of cranberry juice, vodka and... that stuff... archers?! something like that. I used to drink alot of that at uni



any drink right now would be lovely, damn it!


----------

